# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Επισκευη ανεμιστηρα δαπεδου

## gponiris

Μου χαρισανε εναν ανεμιστηρα Rohnson R 816 χωρις τηλεκοντρολ.Τον εβαλα στην πριζα,αναψανε τα λαμπακια και οταν παταω on δεν δειχνει σημαδια ζωης.
Μπηκα στον κοπο και τον ανοιξα,τον καθαρισα απο τριχες και συσσωρευμενη σκονη και εριξα λιγο λαδι μηχανης στο σημειο που περιστρεφεται μηπως ειχε κολησει,αλλα παλι τιποτα.
Επισκευαζεται ή πεταμα?Μηπως χρειαζεται τηλεκοντρολ για να δουλεψει?

----------


## FILMAN

Μια φωτο της πλακέτας;

----------


## gponiris

Ελπιζω αυτες οι φωτο να βοηθανε.Μου δωσανε αυτο το πολυμετρο.Να μου πειτε πως μετραω και τι πρεπει να μετρησω στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
100_8750.jpg100_8746.jpg100_8748.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την ασφάλεια (σε γυαλάκι ) αν έχει συνέχεια .
Στην 1η φωτογραφία δίπλα στον κίτρινο πυκνωτή μου φαίνεται μια σπασμένη αντίσταση (μεγάλη γκρι χρώμα)

----------


## FILMAN

Ερώτηση. Μόλις τον βάζεις στην πρίζα ανάβουν τα LED και αμέσως μετά σβήνουν, τί ακριβώς γίνεται;

----------


## gponiris

*Κυριακίδης* την βλεπω την ασφαλεια.*Π*ως την τσεκαρω? Και πιο πυκνωτη λες?(δειξε μου στη φωτο)

*FILMAN* οταν τον ανοιγω μενουν αναμενα τα led καθως επιλεγω προγραμμα,απλα δεν ανταποκρινεται

Υγ. Δεν εχω γνωση ηλεκτρονικης,οποτε θελω καθοδηγηση.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας

----------


## FILMAN

Αρα δεν φταίει η ασφάλεια ούτε η αντίσταση. Όμως τα LED δεν έπρεπε να μένουν αναμμένα.
Στην πίσω όψη της πλακέτας υπάρχει ένας κίτρινος πυκνωτής 1μF κλάσης X2. Για άλλαξέ τον και δες αν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα. Προσοχή, θα βάλεις στη θέση του έναν των 250 ή 275V~ απαραιτήτως κλάσης Χ2 και όχι κοινούς πολυεστερικούς των 400VDC.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άκυρο για ασφάλεια αφού τα λεντ είναι αναμμένα . Γιατί δεν μπορώ να στείλω φωτογραφία τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.
Στην μεσαία φωτογραφία με την πίσω όψη της πλακέτας έχει ένα κίτρινο τετράγωνο κουτάκι , ακριβώς πιο πάνω έχει μια ¨"σκασμένη" αντίσταση? ή μου φαίνεται?
Το αν δεν έχεις το τηλεκοντρόλ , τουλάχιστον θα παίρνει μπροστά και χειροκίνητα οπότε θα δεις το συγκεκριμένο μπουτόν αν δεν ανταποκρίνεται.
Από την άλλη όταν αναφέρεις ότι το λάδωσες / σκόνες κτλ είδες ότι γυρνούσε ζόρικα με το χέρι? αν ναι να υποθέσω κάτι θα έχει πάθει το μοτέρ αν δούλεψε παρατεταμένα κτλ

----------


## gponiris

> Αρα δεν φταίει η ασφάλεια ούτε η αντίσταση. Όμως τα LED δεν έπρεπε να μένουν αναμμένα.
> Στην πίσω όψη της πλακέτας υπάρχει ένας κίτρινος πυκνωτής 1μF κλάσης X2. Για άλλαξέ τον και δες αν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα. Προσοχή, θα βάλεις στη θέση του έναν των 250 ή 275V~ απαραιτήτως κλάσης Χ2 και όχι κοινούς πολυεστερικούς των 400VDC.


Ειναι ευκολο να αλλαξω πυκνωτη?Εχουμε καποιο how to βημα προς βημα?Επισης καποιο λινκ απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω τον εν λογω πυκνωτη.Μου αρεσει η ιδεα του μαστορεματος και θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω πραγματικα αν ειναι να το φτιαξω (εχω κ χρονο απλετο  :Smile:  )




> Άκυρο για ασφάλεια αφού τα λεντ είναι αναμμένα . Γιατί δεν μπορώ να στείλω φωτογραφία τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.
> Στην μεσαία φωτογραφία με την πίσω όψη της πλακέτας έχει ένα κίτρινο τετράγωνο κουτάκι , ακριβώς πιο πάνω έχει μια ¨"σκασμένη" αντίσταση? ή μου φαίνεται?
> Το αν δεν έχεις το τηλεκοντρόλ , τουλάχιστον θα παίρνει μπροστά και χειροκίνητα οπότε θα δεις το συγκεκριμένο μπουτόν αν δεν ανταποκρίνεται.
> Από την άλλη όταν αναφέρεις ότι το λάδωσες / σκόνες κτλ είδες ότι γυρνούσε ζόρικα με το χέρι? αν ναι να υποθέσω κάτι θα έχει πάθει το μοτέρ αν δούλεψε παρατεταμένα κτλ


Δεν βλεπω κατι σκασμενο.Προφανως ειναι οπτικο εφε απο τη γωνια ληψης της φωτο,αν καταλαβα καλα για τι μιλας.
Ο ελικας ειχε λιγο ζορι με το χερι αλλα με το λαδωμα κ το καθαρισμα γυρναγε ευκολα χειροκινητα


Ενας γνωστος μου που εχει ακριβως τον ιδιο μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεται τηλεκοντρολ για να λειτουργησει.
Γινεται κ χειροκινητα με τα κουμπια του μπροστα,οπου καθε πατημα αλλαζει λειτουργια (φαινεται και στα led που αναβουν διαφορετικα με καθε πατημα).Οποτε δεν δινει εντολη να ξεκινησει,μιας και εχουμε την ιδια συμπεριφορα στα λεντ.

Ερωτησεις: Γινεται να ελενξω λειτουργικοτητα για πυκνωτες κ μοτερ ξεχωριστα με το πολυμετρο?Αν ναι,πως?

----------


## FILMAN

Άσε στην άκρη το μοτέρ. Δεν έπρεπε τα LED της πλακέτας να μένουν αναμμένα, και το μοτέρ δεν φταίει γι αυτό. Δίνω 95% πιθανότητες στον κίτρινο 1μF πυκνωτή, 4% στη ζένερ, και 1% στον επεξεργαστή. Το πολύμετρό σου δεν μετράει πυκνωτές. Θα μπορούσες να μετρήσεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας την ώρα που τροφοδοτείται η πλακέτα αλλά επειδή δεν σε βλέπω και πολύ σχετικό δεν θέλω να το κάνεις καθότι δεν υπάρχει απομόνωση από το δίκτυο.

Αφού μένεις Αθήνα κατέβα κέντρο, ή στον Σιδέρη: Αγ. Κων/νου 51 Μεταξουργείο, ή στον Φανό: Σολωμού 39 ανάμεσα στην πλ. Κάνιγγος και το Πολυτεχνείο, και αγόρασε *έναν πολυεστερικό πυκνωτή 1μF 275V~ X2*, τον οποίο θα βάλεις στη θέση του παλιού (με κολλητήρι θα ξεκολλήσεις τον παλιό και θα κολλήσεις τον καινούριο). Αν δεν δουλέψει (κομματάκι απίθανο) τα ξαναλέμε. *Προσοχή, δεν ακουμπάς κανένα εξάρτημα της πλακέτας (ούτε τα μπουτόν) όσο την έχεις στην πρίζα.* Για να τη δοκιμάσεις θα την βάλεις κανονικά στη θέση της και θα κλείσεις τα διάφορα καπάκια.

----------


## gponiris

> Άσε στην άκρη το μοτέρ. Δεν έπρεπε τα LED της πλακέτας να μένουν αναμμένα, και το μοτέρ δεν φταίει γι αυτό. Δίνω 95% πιθανότητες στον κίτρινο 1μF πυκνωτή, 4% στη ζένερ, και 1% στον επεξεργαστή. Το πολύμετρό σου δεν μετράει πυκνωτές. Θα μπορούσες να μετρήσεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας την ώρα που τροφοδοτείται η πλακέτα αλλά επειδή δεν σε βλέπω και πολύ σχετικό δεν θέλω να το κάνεις καθότι δεν υπάρχει απομόνωση από το δίκτυο.
> 
> Αφού μένεις Αθήνα κατέβα κέντρο, ή στον Σιδέρη: Αγ. Κων/νου 51 Μεταξουργείο, ή στον Φανό: Σολωμού 39 ανάμεσα στην πλ. Κάνιγγος και το Πολυτεχνείο, και αγόρασε *έναν πολυεστερικό πυκνωτή 1μF 275V~ X2*, τον οποίο θα βάλεις στη θέση του παλιού (με κολλητήρι θα ξεκολλήσεις τον παλιό και θα κολλήσεις τον καινούριο). Αν δεν δουλέψει (κομματάκι απίθανο) τα ξαναλέμε. *Προσοχή, δεν ακουμπάς κανένα εξάρτημα της πλακέτας (ούτε τα μπουτόν) όσο την έχεις στην πρίζα.* Για να τη δοκιμάσεις θα την βάλεις κανονικά στη θέση της και θα κλείσεις τα διάφορα καπάκια.


Ισως να μην το περιεγραψα σωστα παραπανω.
Δεν θελω να δωσω την εντυπωση οτι τα led ειναι κολημενα με το που βαζω στην πριζα τον ανεμιστηρα.Ανταποκρινονται κανονικα με το πατημα του μπουτον λειτουργιας.Δεν αναβουν ολα μαζι.Αναβουν με την επιλογη προγραμματος.Απλα δεν κινειται ο ανεμιστηρας.
Αν βαση αυτης της περιγραφης πιστευεις ακομα οτι φταιει ο πυκνωτης θα προβω σε αντικατασταση του

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που λες είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτό που είπες στην αρχή! Όχι δεν φταίει ο πυκνωτής! Εφόσον είπες ότι ο ανεμιστήρας γυρνούσε δύσκολα, αν έμεινε έτσι αναμμένος για ώρα θα έχει κάψει θερμοασφάλεια που είναι μέσα στο μοτέρ και/ή ίσως να είναι κατεστραμμένος ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας του μοτέρ.

----------


## gponiris

> Αυτό που λες είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτό που είπες στην αρχή! Όχι δεν φταίει ο πυκνωτής! Εφόσον είπες ότι ο ανεμιστήρας γυρνούσε δύσκολα, αν έμεινε έτσι αναμμένος για ώρα θα έχει κάψει θερμοασφάλεια που είναι μέσα στο μοτέρ και/ή ίσως να είναι κατεστραμμένος ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας του μοτέρ.


Ζητω συγνωμη που δεν το εξηγησα σωστα.Υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες επισκευαζεται?Πως μπορω να κανω τη διαγνωση?

----------


## gponiris

βοηθανε καθολου οι φωτος?



anemistiras.jpganemistiras (1).jpganemistiras (2).jpganemistiras (3).jpg

----------


## gponiris

Bρηκα αυτο το βιντεο,αλλα στην προσπαθεια μου εκοψα ενα καλωδιο που ενωνοταν με χαλκινο συρμα.Το κακο ειναι οτι εχει και αλλα πολλα χαλκινα συρματακια  και δεν ξερω πιο ηταν το δικο του  :Unsure: 
Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να εγκαταλειψω την προσπαθεια  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDHFRdMooYA

----------


## FILMAN

Τί έκανες, ξεκόλλησες όλα τα καλώδια από τα σύρματα της περιέλιξης και τώρα τα έχεις μπερδέψει;

Αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνεις ήταν να ακολουθήσεις το μαύρο καλώδιο καθώς μπαίνει μέσα στο μοτέρ, αυτό δεν πρέπει να ενώνεται κατευθείαν με κάποιο σύρμα της περιέλιξης αλλά μέσω μιας θερμοασφάλειας την οποία έπρεπε να ελέγξεις για συνέχεια.

----------


## Papas00zas

Τι συρμα; του μοτερ;

----------


## gponiris

Εκοψα την καφετια κλωστη για να βγαλω ενα υφασματικο σακουλακι μεσα στο οποιο ηταν χωμενη η θερμοασφαλεια γιατι δεν μπορουσα να την βγαλω.
Πανω στην προσπαθεια μου εκοψα θερμοασφαλεια και τραβηχτηκαν τα καλωδια εξω απο τα σακουλακια τους λιγο αποτομα με αποτελεσμα 2καλωδια να εχουν αποκοπει απο τα χαλκοσυρματακια(της περιελξης)
Προσπαθησα να το μονταρω και τα φτερα δεν γυρναγανε ευκολα.Πολλα προβληματα....  :Cursing:

----------


## FILMAN

Μετά το μοντάρισμα ο άξονας θέλει πλάγια χτυπήματα πάνω κάτω δεξιά αριστερά με ένα μικρό σφυράκι ή μια πένσα για να ευθυγραμμιστούν τα κουζινέτα

----------


## gponiris

ευχαριστω filman αλλα μαλλον θα τον πεταξω,γιατι δεν ξερω τι να κανω με τα συρματακια  :Sad:

----------


## Papas00zas

Αφού έχεις τις φωτογραφίες δες πού πανε και κόλλα τα. Όσο για τη θερμοασφάλεια μπορεις να βάλεις άλλη σε παραπλήσιο σημείο της προηγούμενης

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε μια φωτο να δούμε τί έκανες

----------


## FILMAN

Παπασούζα σβήσε κανένα Π.Μ....

----------


## gponiris

Πριν
anemi (5).jpg

και μετα 
100_8800.jpg100_8796.jpg100_8798.jpg


Εγω δεν εβγαλα ακρη απο τις φωτο πως και τι να κολησω  :Blink:  :Bored:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πολλά έκοψες , νομίζω έκοψες περισσότερα σύρματα από το ίδιο πηνίο , και λογικά δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη .
Πάραυτα μπορείς να το αξιοποιήσεις με την ευκαιρία , ποτέ δεν είναι αργά
http://www.thedoityourselfworld.com/...-generator.php

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Πολλά έκοψες , νομίζω έκοψες περισσότερα σύρματα από το ίδιο πηνίο , και λογικά δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη .
> Πάραυτα μπορείς να το αξιοποιήσεις με την ευκαιρία , ποτέ δεν είναι αργά
> http://www.thedoityourselfworld.com/...-generator.php


Ναι αλλά η κατασκευή δεν προϋποθέτει ότι το πηνίο πρέπει να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση;

----------


## FILMAN

Σου έχουν κοπεί σύρματα από το καλώδιο που πάει στον πυκνωτή και από το άσπρο καλώδιο που έρχεται από την πλακέτα; Αρίθμησε τα κομμένα σύρματα (π.χ. 1, 2) και πάρε ωμομετρήσεις όλων των ζευγών καλωδίων μεταξύ τους περιλαμβανομένων και αυτών που πάνε στον πυκνωτή, για να βρούμε πού πάνε τα κομμένα σύρματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι αλλά η κατασκευή δεν προϋποθέτει ότι το πηνίο πρέπει να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση;


μην μασάς εδώ είναι ο ανεμογεννητριολόγος είσαι σε καλά χέρια 
http://doityourself123.techno-zone.net/t34-topic
Μπες στο παραπάνω θέμα (απαιτεί εγγραφή?) και διάβασε από σελίδα 20 περίπου και μετά . Θα τα καταφέρεις μια χαρά όσο άπειρος και αν είσαι.
Ακολούθησε το #27 πρώτα και ανάλογα την ζημιά και προκειμένου να το πετάξεις .

----------


## gponiris

> Σου έχουν κοπεί σύρματα από το καλώδιο που πάει στον πυκνωτή και από το άσπρο καλώδιο που έρχεται από την πλακέτα; Αρίθμησε τα κομμένα σύρματα (π.χ. 1, 2) και πάρε ωμομετρήσεις όλων των ζευγών καλωδίων μεταξύ τους περιλαμβανομένων και αυτών που πάνε στον πυκνωτή, για να βρούμε πού πάνε τα κομμένα σύρματα.


πως κανω ωμομετρηση με το πολυμετρο?Αν μπορεις φτιαξε μου ενα τουτοριαλ με φωτο που εχω ανεβασει για να καταλαβω τη διαδικασια.
Αν ειναι πολυπλοκο δεν πειραζει.Το αφηνουμε.Δεν θελω να χρονοτριβησει κανεις για κατι που δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι επισκευαζεται

----------


## FILMAN

Θα βάλεις το πολύμετρό σου σε μια κλίμακα μέτρησης αντιστάσεων, π.χ. στα 2kΩ (κάπου εκεί είναι οι αντιστάσεις που περιμένουμε να μετρήσουμε) και στη συνέχεια θα πάρεις μετρήσεις όλων των καλωδίων και των συρμάτων μεταξύ τους. Μόνο το μαύρο καλώδιο που πάει στην πλακέτα θα αφήσεις εκτός μετρήσεων.

Το μοτέρ έχει τρία καλώδια που πάνε στην πλακέτα: κόκκινο, άσπρο και μπλε, επίσης έχει τα δυο καλώδια που πάνε στον πυκνωτή (το ένα εξ αυτών πρέπει να ενώνεται με το μαύρο που σου είπα να αφήσεις στην άκρη μέσω της θερμοασφάλειας) και έχεις και τα δυο σύρματα που έκοψες κατά λάθος.

Έχεις λοιπόν τα παρακάτω ζεύγη για μέτρηση:

1) κόκκινο - άσπρο
2) κόκκινο - μπλε
3) κόκκινο - πρώτο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
4) κόκκινο - δεύτερο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
5) κόκκινο - πρώτο κομμένο σύρμα
6) κόκκινο - δεύτερο κομμένο σύρμα
7) άσπρο - μπλε
8 ) άσπρο - πρώτο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
9) άσπρο - δεύτερο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
10) άσπρο - πρώτο κομμένο σύρμα
11) άσπρο - δεύτερο κομμένο σύρμα
12) μπλε - πρώτο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
13) μπλε - δεύτερο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
14) μπλε - πρώτο κομμένο σύρμα
15) μπλε - δεύτερο κομμένο σύρμα
16) πρώτο καλώδιο πυκνωτή - δεύτερο καλώδιο πυκνωτή
17) πρώτο καλώδιο πυκνωτή - πρώτο κομμένο σύρμα
18 ) πρώτο καλώδιο πυκνωτή - δεύτερο κομμένο σύρμα
19) δεύτερο καλώδιο πυκνωτή - πρώτο κομμένο σύρμα
20) δεύτερο καλώδιο πυκνωτή - δεύτερο κομμένο σύρμα
21) πρώτο κομμένο σύρμα - δεύτερο κομμένο σύρμα

----------


## gponiris

Φιλιππε καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου.
Πηρα το πολυμετρο το εβαλα στα 2κω και ολες οι ενδειξεις δειχναν 1
Συμφωνα με αυτα που αντιλαμβανομαι τα κοκκινο,ασπρο,μπλε καλωδια εχουν κολησεις με 2συρματακια το καθενα.
Τα κομμενα χαλκοσυρματακια ειναι 2.ενα απο το κοκκινο και ενα απο το μπλε.

----------


## FILMAN

Και οι 21 μετρήσεις που σου έγραψα να κάνεις έδειξαν 1 (ανοιχτό κύκλωμα); Όλα τα σύρματα δηλαδή είναι κομμένα; Μου φαίνεται απίθανο. Έξυσες - γάνωσες τα συρματάκια προτού τα μετρήσεις; Έχουν μονωτικό βερνίκι απέξω.

----------


## gponiris

Tελικα,δεν εβγαλα ακρη και παρασυρθηκα απο μια ιδεα diy.Κατεληξε σε φωτιστικο  :Smile:  anemistiras fws (2).JPG

----------


## petasis

Ανασύρω το νήμα από το παρελθόν. Έχω και εγώ τον ίδιο ανεμιστήρα, και τον χάλασα... 

Βασικά τον χρησιμοποίησα για να επιζήσουν κάτι μαστόρια που δούλευαν σε ανακαίνιση μπάνιου, και έγινε μες την ψιλή σκόνη. Για να καθαρίσει, τον έπλυνα με νερό (ναι και στο μοτέρ), τον άφησα 2 μέρες να στεγνώσει, και μετά δούλεψε πάλι, αλλά σύντομα άρχισαν τα προβλήματα.

Κολλούσε ο άξονας. Βαρέθηκα να τον ανοίξω, και του έβαλα λίγο γράσο λιθίου WD40, και επανήλθε. Είχε κάποια θέματα εκκίνησης, αλλά τον έβαζα στο 2 ή 3 και ξεκινούσε.

Ε, προχθές κόλλησε την ώρα που δούλευε, και δεν το κατάλαβα. Όταν το κατάλαβα, τον έσβησα, αλλά μάλλον ήταν αργά.
Σήμερα τον άνοιξα, τον καθάρισα από το γράσο λιθίου που είχε πάει παντού εκτός από εκεί που έπρεπε, αλλά δεν γυρίζει πλέον το μοτέρ.
Έλεγξα την  πλακέτα, είναι όλα εντάξει, στέλνει κανονικά 230V και στις 4 εξόδους (3 ταχύτητες + μοτέρ περιστροφής). Η ασφάλεια της πλακέτας επίσης τσεκαρισμένη.

Μάλιστα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι πέρα από το κυρίως μοτέρ, δεν παίζει ούτε το μοτέρ που τον περιστρέφει (και δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατί).

Τώρα που διάβασα το νήμα, είδα για την ασφάλεια μέσα στο μοτέρ. Ούτε που ήξερα ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Ακόμα δεν έχω λύσει το μοτέρ. Αν το κάνω, πώς είναι μια τέτοια ασφάλεια; Αλλάζει γενικά;

Τώρα θα μου πείτε, δεν αγοράζω έναν νέο; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον αγόρασα ακριβούτσικα (κάπου 70 ευρώ), και με την αποσυναρμολόγηση μου φάνηκε ποιοτική κατασκευή, και σαν ανεμιστήρας με βόλεψε...

----------


## orck

Την επομενη φορα να πας στο βενζιναδικο και να το φυσηξεις με πιεση με το ματζαφλαρι που φουρκωνουν τα λαστιχα.
Τωρα ισως να εχουν οξειδωθει οι αξονες, αμφιβαλλω εαν εχει ρουλεμαν.

----------


## petasis

Μπα, δεν έχουν οξειδωθεί. Ο άξονας γυρίζει κανονικά. Δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα, αλλά από τις φωτογραφίες που βλέπω στο νήμα, ίσως έχει ρουλεμάν.

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα βγάλεις το γράσο και θα βάλεις κάτι μεταξύ λαδιού και πάστας.Εγώ βάζω ένα της durostick σε κίτρινο μπουκάλι και πάνε αρκετά(γιατί αν κατάλαβα καλα έβαλες αλλο γρασο,αν και αυτό που λες δεν το ξερω,μόνο ενα που είναι σαν λάδι ξερω). Πάρε το μοτέρ και δες τα τυλίγματα να μας πεις τι σου βγάζουν με το πολυμετρο.

----------


## petasis

Το ξεβίδωσα το μοτέρ, αλλά δεν έβγαλα το σχοινί που κρατά τα καλώδια. Ξεσφήνωσα βέβαια την θερμοασφάλεια, πιστέυω χωρίς να κάνω ζημία.
Η θερμοασφάλεια είναι 1Α, 250V, 130 βαθμούς. Υποθέτω είναι καμμένη. Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να βρεθεί...
(Βρίσκω στα 2A).


20170827_104150.jpg20170827_104207.jpg

----------


## petasis

Τελικά ήρθαν οι ασφάλειες από το ebay, έκοψα την παλιά, κόλλησα μια νέα, και συναρμολόγησα πάλι το μοτέρ. Δεν την σφήνωσα μέσα στα τυλίγματα, απλά ακουμπά σε κάποιο.

Ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί ξανά...

----------


## gon

Μηπως μπορειτε να μου στείλετε την συνδεσμολογία  της περιελίξεις ανεμιστήρα δαπέδου (σχεδιο)

----------


## mikemtb73

Αυτός της Rohnson είναι? 



> ανεμιστηρα Rohnson R 816 ?




Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------

